
Bitcoin hasn't disrupted shit - chjj
https://medium.com/purse-essays/bitcoin-hasn-t-disrupted-shit-f2889c7d7e34
======
lailad
I'd say these are just weak arguments. Bitcoin has pioneered many things in
cryptocurrency area. Sure it has not yet disrupted the currencies, but then
nobody claimed it did. :)

